# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Πάρκα (παιχνιδιών) για παπαγάλους!

## Sophie

Καλησπέρααααααα!!!!!  ::  Έχω δει στο internet τις παρακάτω εικόνες και θα ήθελα να μου πείτε αν όντως υπάρχουν αυτά τα υπέροχα πάρκα παπαγάλων κι αν ναι, έχει κανείς από 'σας; Επίσης, λογικά τα πουλάνε σε petshop εεεε; (Σε μερικά τουλάχιστον!)
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τις απαντήσεις!

----------


## mariakappa

ναι υπαρχουν και στην ελλαδα αλλα θελει ψαξιμο.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Κανε μια αναζητηση στο google και θα βρεις αρκετα online pet shop!  :winky:

----------


## Sophie

Οκ!!! Παιδιά ευχαριστώ! Μαρία όντως. Πρέπει να είναι "σπάνια"!

----------


## moutro

εχω δει κ απο κοντα το 2ο, για κοκατιλ ειναι μικρό, αλλα ειναι αρκετα οικονομικο...

Σε μεγαλα πετ σοπ θα βρεις σιγουρα διάφορα σταντ!

----------


## Sophie

Οκ!!!!! Εσείς πιο από τα τρία θα προτιμούσατε για μπάτζι και για κοκατίλ..? Βοηθήστε με να διαλέξω please!!!  ::

----------


## Kostakos

Εγώ προσωπικά να έβαζα τα δυο πρώτα σε budgie  και το τελευταιο για κοκατιλ .. χωρις να έχω κανένα από αυτά

----------


## kostas0206

Ναι σοφια θελει λιγο ψαξιμο στα πετ σοπ. Αλλα οπως ειπαν και παραπανω υπαρχουν αφθονα online πετ σοπ που εχουν τεττοι παρκα και σε καλες τιμες!!! Εγω προσωπικα οταν εκανα ερευνα για κατι κλουβια ειδα παρα πολλα τετοια μινι παρκα!!!

----------


## panagiotis k

Χτες είδα το πρώτο πάρκο που έχει στις φωτό όπως και άλλα σε ένα pet market και το είχε 40 euro.....Έλεος !!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ilie

Εγω ειδα χτες το πρωτο παρκο γυρω στα 12 ευρω, ενα αλλο 10 ευρω και το δευτερο στα 14 ευρω ( το δευτερο δεν ειναι μικρο για κοκατιλ ειναι σαν το πρωτο σε μεγεθος  :Happy:  )

----------


## Nightrain

Και 'συ μόνη σου μπορείς να φτιάξεις αν ασχοληθείς πάντως..

Απο την άλλη, υπάρχουν άτομα που φτιάχνουν τέτοιου είδους κατασκευές μαζί και παιχνιδάκια. Χειροποίητα όλα.

----------


## Sophie

Παιδιά τελικά έχω αγοράσει ένα από αυτά από ένα online pet shop! Τα 40 ευρώ είναι πάάάάάάάάάρααα(!) πολλά!!!!! Ναι, Νίκο, όντως!

----------

